# car elecy needed



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

have a prob with my astra coupe 888 have changed oe air con fan for 2 x slimline fans due to fmic, but they wont power up, instead the main fan kicks in and i get eml on, now every body running same setup is doint it this way, they use the switch of the OE fan, wire the 2 slimline fans on to that and plug into exsisting oe plug, theres work mine wont, hence why i need a car elecy asap


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

Try Big Lawrence on 01792 899 243 or 07973 498464

Hes mustard with electronics. Might be able to help. Tell him Pitstop sent u:driver:


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Dave King is also a dab hand! again in swansea


----------

